# Where to buy a mounting block?



## Dovorian (2 January 2008)

I need a portable mounting block but am not having any luck finding a manufacturer, would pfrefer plastic to wood if possible. Any clues please?


----------



## TGM (2 January 2008)

This is what we use as a mounting block:

http://www.robinsons-uk.com/products/Pro...04206#sku.47608


----------



## Dovorian (2 January 2008)

Thank you TGM, I have a similar box/stool which we used showing. The problem is that I need something higher, a combination of bad back (mine) and 17hh horse has brought about a dilemma!


----------



## TGM (2 January 2008)

What about this - or is it still too small?

http://www.safetyplusequine.com/stubbs-2-step-mounting-block-363-p.asp


----------



## Dovorian (2 January 2008)

Now that looks good -  and I see it is made by Stubbs so I may be able to buy one locally..... have spent the holiday looking and have been opening the side steps on the lorry to mount!!


----------



## kerilli (2 January 2008)

i've never found one big enough for me to be able to step across onto a big horse, so made my own from wood. a very solid strong dustbin (e.g. small wheelie bin) might do though, with a small block as a step up onto the bin.


----------



## Stoxx (2 January 2008)

I made mine from wood too!  It goes everywhere with me, quite heavy though!
Catherineskinner if you made one then you could make it to your exact specification!


----------



## irishdraught (2 January 2008)

Small pair of aluminium ladders that fold up?


----------



## Dovorian (2 January 2008)

I think that is what I will end up with -  being lazy I wanted something to leave in the school!


----------



## Alibear (2 January 2008)

I got this one off ebay justbefore christmas, it's taken up residence on the side of our arena and is fantastic, however none for sale on there at the moment sorry.





The seller was called safteyproductsonline, did link back to a proper company but not a horsey one.


----------



## jnb (2 January 2008)

Can't see some of the replies but I use this:

http://www.rideaway.co.uk/index2.php3?se...mp;catcode2=TWO

brilliant and folds up if you want to store it flat!


----------



## kerilli (2 January 2008)

have a look at this, it's the manufacturer of the pink ones above i think, look very good:
http://www.safetyproductsonline.co.uk/pageID_4688353.html


----------



## jesterfaerie (2 January 2008)

http://www.robinsons-uk.com/products/search.asp?keyword=mounting&amp;x=0&amp;y=0
We have one of each at uni and they are both great.


----------



## Dovorian (2 January 2008)

They do look good -  and cost about £70, which seems pretty reasonable -  dare I have pink though?


----------



## Alibear (2 January 2008)

It is very pink but so far that doesn't seem to have upset out horses, but then we are a yard of dressage wannabies to I thought pink was appropriate.


----------



## Janette (2 January 2008)

I use a pair of fold up steps from B&amp;Q.  The sort you use to wash the windows if you are into that sort of thing.


----------



## Hollycat (2 January 2008)

We use a little wooden set of steps from ikea - think they cost £10 or maybe £15.  I can get onto my 17hh horse with them no prob and I have back probs too. Not as swanky as the ones above but cheap and light!


----------



## FRESHMAN (3 January 2008)

We use a 3 stepped metal 'thingy' Like you buy from a caravan shop. They are very stable &amp; never move when you are mounting, &amp; dont rust when you leave them outside in the rain. They also have very good metal grips on the steps to avoid slipping. Like most things that are not bought for horses I think they are better value for money.


----------



## welshcobabe (3 January 2008)

I have a wooden two step bought from Ikea, with a hole in the centre. I higher than a normal plastic one and can be moved around very easily. I am a 5 foot nothing and need it for my big Frisian and rather large welsh cob. Only cost a tenner or so very good value. I got one and now several others have appeared on the yard.


----------



## katie_southwest (5 January 2008)

ha ha our yard gate is so hard to open/close we have to mount outside the gate...I use the curb! Luckily my horse is only 14.2!


----------



## Gilesfielding (25 July 2008)

Hi,

I am new to this site, but after searching for mounting blocks this came up. We manufacture 2 sizes of plastic blocks, they are available in pink and purple along with other colours, both are £25 each delivered and they are made from very tough polyethylene - far better than wood and much nicer looking!

If you wanted further info please email me on giles@excelsior-ltd.co.uk or call 0161 765 2013 and i'll happily send you full details, we will be having a new website very shortly (www.horse-blocks.co.uk) and we are also doing some advertising in Horse &amp; Pony, Horse &amp; Hound, Horse Deals etc etc..

Hope to hear from you anyway.

Regards,

Giles Fielding
Joint MD - Excelsior Ltd


----------



## 37Tiger (9 January 2009)

I see that JSW have an on-line shop which offers load of different horse mounting blocks
i'm considering getting one for my birthday - but not sure which colour to choose from!?!


----------



## LankyDoodle (9 January 2009)

I got mine from exclesior.

Find their website on google. 

I bought the 4-step block, which weighs 20kg and I can carry it (same weight as bag of feed but has handles).  It cost £125 and is plastic. The height is 80cm but I usually only need to use the 3rd step to mount my horse who is over 17hh!  I also have a bad hip which is why I needed the big block.

I also cannot recommend excelsior highly enough as a company. Their customer service is second to none (I posted in NL abotu it when I bought the block last month).  I don't work for them, either!


----------



## LankyDoodle (9 January 2009)

Ooh, I see Giles has already posted!


----------



## LankyDoodle (9 January 2009)

http://www.horse-blocks.co.uk/


----------



## Jo4 (31 January 2009)

I have a 17h+ shire and I'm 5ft 5ins. I've used wooden mounting blocks and found them heavy, slippy or wobbly. A couple of months ago I bought a plastic one from
http://www.safetyproductsonline.co.uk/safety-products.php?catname=Safety-Steps&amp;catid=1
It is light, has non slip strips and has no wobble. It's great.
http://s570.photobucket.com/albums/ss145/MeganShire/
Jo4


----------



## LankyDoodle (31 January 2009)

Yup, they are the exact same as the excelsior blocks, and I think Excelsior must make those.


----------



## VickyD (7 December 2009)

I need something that allows me to lower myself onto my horses' back as she is very round and her saddle slips round easily. I've got a bit of a tight budget at the moment though. Can anybody help?


----------



## Flibble (7 December 2009)

I am still hunting for the right sort. its got to be light enough to pop in and out of a trailer and not dead expensive or some oik will nick it at shows.

I too have a bloke thats near on 17hh  its bad enough feeding the lump without needing a pogo stick to mount up!!


----------



## horsemounts (9 December 2009)

If you are fed up with carrying a heavy mounting stool, then this is the perfect solution. Foldable step stool, 63 cm high with a weight capacity of 150kg and weighs only 3.2kg. Get on your horse easily. good place to buy is at         http://www.sohocommercial.com/material-handling/organisers-step-stools.html    Give them a call and they will help


----------

